# Problema con encendido de TV al cambio de condensadores



## Alfgu (Ene 2, 2009)

Buenas compañeros, ya se que puede ser una pesadez este tema, pero no he encontrado nada por el buscador interno. La historia es que:
Tengo una TV marca Probasic (desconocida para todos) se la veia averiada porque a los 10-15 minutos de encendida se quedaba la pantalla en blanco y me supuse que eran los condensadores electroliticos, los cambié todos, pero ahora el problema es que despues de cambiarlos, la TV no enciende, se queda en modo Stand-by y no da señales de que la pantalla se encienda. ¿A que puede ser debido?, ya que los condensadores no he cambiado su capacidad y la he respetado, mas la polaridad tambien ha sido respetada y las dos cosas han sido revisadas varias veces por si acaso habia metido la pata en alguno, pero no, estan todos en su sitio, lo unico que ha cambiado el voltage de cada uno que aguantan mas voltage pero se que esto no deberia influir en nada.
Como son la mayoria de los componentes SMD pues tuve el miedo de poder haber fundido alguno con un sobrecalentamiento con el soldador, pero no ha sido así, por ahora esta todo correcto menos algo que no se encontrarlo.

Si me podeis decir de que pueden venir los tiros de la averia os lo agradeceria.


----------



## fofo almarales (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola. Lo mas probable es que hallas dejado alguna soldadura fria. Generalmente si a los 15 min de encendida la tv te da problemas no necesariamente son los electroliticos ya que estos trabajan mejor calientes, mas fien frios es que dan problemas en caso de estar defectuosos. Yo apunto a algun elemento de potencia. OJO, NO SE DE TV's, solo de audio y dvd, pero lo que aqui te digo aplica tambien para tvs


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 2, 2009)

Alfq,antes debes contar con su ckto.,pues,sin el puedes causar fallas no contempladas,entonces,anota sus elem.importantes: Reg.de fte,elem. horiz.,y vert.,i.c. croma,etc,Con estos datos busca el simil de tu tv. en  www.fileshare.eshop.bg www.4shared.com www.diagramas.información www.eserviceinformación.com http://personal.redestb.es/castillo/esquemas.html http://www.freebr.com/circuitos/view.php?... Y bueno,busca pacientemente tu simil.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola Compañeros, gracias por sus respuestas,
*fofo almarales*, la TV se encendia esos 10-15 minutos antes de cambiar los electroliticos, el problema ha venido con el cambio de los nuevos, que es cuando se me ha quedado en Stand-by, soldadura fria no hay porque estan revisadas todas y re-calentadas por si era eso, vamos que está descartado.
*Barry Lyndon*, Gracias por los enlaces, los miraré a ver si puedo encontrar algo sobre esta TV, lo bueno que tiene es que en el mismo circuito estan impresos los valores de los componentes al lado de su componente, y por eso no tiene perdida, yo creo que la marca los imprimió por los fallos que da.

Y antes de nada ya se de que puede venir la causa, es un circuito de doble cara y posiblemente los electroliticos estaban soldados por las dos caras, miraré a ver si puede ser esa causa y si es así lo re-soldaré, porque puede ser que algunos no hagan contacto con las dos caras del impreso.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 4, 2009)

Esta TV ha fallecido definitivamente, y como paso de buscar entre los componentes SMD que tiene, la reutilizaré para piezas seguramente, si es que me sirve algo ó para cacharrear con ella en ratos de aburrimiento por si la hago resucitar.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 5, 2009)

Alfgu,sin desfallecer,hasta no hace mucho tiempo atras y antes de la irrupcion generalizada de Internet,hubieron en todas las ciudades, locales que con las señas sugeridas,buscan en sus archivos y te sacan la fotocopia del simil,personal que de tanto escuchar fallas ''tipicas'' y de las otras,denotan gran experiencia.Lo tuyo debe ser una falla simple,pero,debes contar con su ckto.para inicialmente medir los correctos  Voltajes de su Fte. Si optas por su ''deshuese''...olvidate...no lo revives jamas. Entonces,crea 05 pasos fundamentales en funcion de lo que has hecho,por ejemplo: una exaustiva inspeccion visual con lupa en mano,en busqueda de posibles pistas cortocicuitadas,fracturadas,etc.Paso 02 :Revision en frio de componentes de fte.y horizontal. Paso 03:con ckto.en mano,revision de comportamiento en dinamica de Trs.asociados a la falla,midiendo su Vbe,un Tr.con su vbe.optimo debe medir 0,7volts o 700mV. ,si alguno marca 0v...posible Tr.en cortockto,si la medicion sobrepasa 1v.posible Tr. abierto o resistivo,entonces,sacar y medir en frio.Los pasos 04 y 05 los creas tu, en funcion de lo observado.Si lo ant.fue infructuoso...vuelve al principio...algo fue obviado. Recuerda que en tu post  fechado Nov.01-2006,sacaste el disipador de temperatura del elem.:cxa-lo612a y segun lo comentado te funciono,pero,dejaste ese componente sin refrig.contraviniendo su normativa de diseño,instala de nuevo,ese elem.seguramente el CXA trae int.un protector.de sobreconsumo,podria estar colapsado,entonces,intenta cambiarle su estado actual colapsandolo con ''Freon''y en pleno funcionam.,no agites el tarro,pues,te saldra liquido y no congelante.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola Barry, para ir matando el tiempo iré poco a poco en ratos de aburrimiento, pero es que ha sido tan mala la TV que ya me da hasta pereza "meterla mano", a parte que la pantalla se ve muy blanca con a penas los colores definidos y no habia manera de calibrarlo bien, vamos que me ha salido penosa, La primera que compré del mismo modelo y marca a los 4 dias la tuve que cambiar y esta segunda empezó a fallar justo despues de la garantia, tampoco la veia todos los dias, me tocó algo mejor, hablando con gente que compró la misma marca de TV y otros aparatos, no les duró ni medio año, y estaban mas en el taller que otra cosa, otros desistieron y lo tiraron a la basura y yo creo que voi a desistir, ya que esta TV es analogica y el año que viene, 2010, se instaura en España la Television Digital Terrestre, dejando a la analogica para el recuerdo, es decir se produce un apagon analogico en materia de TV, por suerte de radio no, y ya casi que me sale mas barato comprarme una TV con TDT integrado, que es lo que voi a hacer, pero de marca reconocida, con servicio tecnico, etc.....


----------

